# Kann ich mir ohne probs eine neue grafikkarte einbaun?????



## Jan Seifert (9. November 2001)

hi there,
wollte mal fragen ob ich mir ohne prob eine gladiac516tv oder eine prophet2 ti einbaun kann. 

Hab einen p3 500, 256mb.......


Kann ich die karten einbaun ohne das es probs gib, oder bremst der rechner die karten aus?

gruss smallB


----------



## NeoX (9. November 2001)

*...*

die karte kannste eigentlich ohne probleme einbauen...
natürlich brauchst du den entsprechenden agp port!!!

ob der rechner die karten ausbremst???
gute frage aber ich denke das wenn mans überhaupt merkt mit nem 2ghz cpu natürlich besser darstehen würde!!!

ich würds machen!


----------



## Jan Seifert (9. November 2001)

jup, danke, agp passt schon, hab gekuckt, mal sehen ob es klappt


----------



## Moartel (9. November 2001)

Der Rechner bremst die Karte so brutal aus dass du nur so schaun wirst. Wenn du so was mal ausprobieren willst gibts nen netten Weg. Du machst ne Timedemo mit Q3, alle Details und Auflösung total runter. Merk dir die fps.
Dann saugst du dir die cfg von Kane von http://www.schroet.de und machst ne timedemo mit der. Da ist der Sound runtergedreht, was CPU-Power spart. Ich hatte mit nem 500er AMD mit ELSA Erazor X zuerst 66 fps und dann 104. Ich glaube das vermittelt dir einen Eindruck davon wieviel Power man schon bei so ner alten Graka rausholen kann wenn man ne bessere CPU hat. Oder CPU-Power spart. Und die Karten die du da willst sind um einiges leistungsfähiger als eine Erazor X (GeForce256 SDR).
Das nächste Problem ist die Stromversorgung. Ein Board mit ner 300 MHz CPU ist wohl eher für TNT2 und Voodoo3 Karten geeignet, aber kaum für einen modernen GeForce-Chip mit 64 MB DDR RAM der auch Strom frisst. Ein Kumpel von mir hat ne GeForce256 in nem 350er versucht und die konnte wegen Strommangels ned mal BIOS booten. Nette schwarze-weiße Streifen am Monitor.

Lass am besten die Finger davon, das bringt nix. Wenn die Karte läuft wird das System trotzdem instabil weil das Board die ned verträgt. Außerdem ist die Karte zu teuer für deinen alten PC. Für den Preis kriegst du auf dem System einfach zu wenig Leistung. Mehr als ne TNT2U is nix für deinen PC.


----------



## NeoX (10. November 2001)

*...*

wenn er sich aber vielleicht noch in nächster zeit nen neuen rechner kaufen will sollte er im vorraus denken und kaufen oder nicht?


----------



## Jan Seifert (10. November 2001)

Genau, denke auch mal das die prophet2ti besser ist als eine voodoo3, dann habe ich auch fürs nächste system gleich eine gute grafikkarte


----------



## Moartel (10. November 2001)

Die Karte ist um Welten besser als eine Voodoo3. Wenn du die auf Vorrat für nen neuen Rechner kaufen willst solltest du bedenken dass es sehr gut möglich ist dass die in deinem Rechner überhaupt nicht funktioniert und du die somit eine Weile liegen lassen musst. In der Zeit wird die Karte aber sicher billiger.
Ansonsten hast du schon Recht....


----------



## Jan Seifert (10. November 2001)

kommt drauf an, vielleicht geht sie, oder das netzteil ist zu schwach, das werde ich ja merken  Und wenn sie nicht geht hol ich mir das geld wieder. Kauf mir dann eine wenn ich mir einen neuen pc kaufe


----------



## Moartel (11. November 2001)

Jo, wenn du sie so locker zurückgeben kannst ist das ok.
Leider wird dein Mainboard die Karte mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit die Karte nicht packen. Da hilft ein gutes Netzteil dann auch nix mehr (kenne ich leider zu gut).


----------



## Flame (11. November 2001)

*Moartel Moartel*

Du dürftest kein Verkäufer bei Mediamarkt oder Vobis werden.
Die würden pleite gehen.

Aber Recht haste inner gewissen Art und Weise schon. Aber ich bin auch so einer wie smallB. Erst fragen und dann trotzdem machen. 
Obwohl ich auch der Meinung bin, das in dem System maximal ne (Elsa) mit TNT Chipsatz reicht.
Aber Grakas fallen ja nicht so schnell im Preis wie RAM oder Prozzies.
Was das Netzteil angeht. Gewöhn Dich schonmal an ein besseres. (min. 300 Watt) Wenn Du dann einen AMD TB oder XP hast, biste vorbereitet.
Die Voodoo 5500 brauchte ja schon nen eigenen Anschluß, der der AGP Port das nicht mehr packte.

...Eine Besonderheit ist noch der zusätzliche Stromanschluss in Form eines 5-poligen Netzteilanschlusses, wie wir ihn von Festplatten her kennen. Ein Y-Stromkabel liegt der Karte bei, so dass sie auch angeschlossen werden kann, wenn alle Anschlüsse des Netzteils bereits verbraucht sind. Die Idee, einen zusätzlichen Stromanschluss auf die Karte zu setzen, sieht auf den ersten Blick zwar merkwürdig aus, macht aber durchaus Sinn. Bevor man in die Bedrouille kommt, dass ein Mainboard den Stromhunger der Karte nicht stillen kann, nimmt man den nötigen Strom eben direkt vom Netzteil. Die Karte lässt sich dementsprechend auch nur mit diesem Stromanschluss betreiben. ...

http://www.hardwarejournal.de/v5000.htm


----------



## Jan Seifert (11. November 2001)

@flame, die voodoo5 ist aber auch müll, vom stromverbracuh her. Aber ich werde mir wohl die prophet2 ti kaufen und ein 350w netzteil, aber wie bau ich das netzteil ein???


----------



## NeoX (11. November 2001)

*...*

was sollte es denn für probleme beim einbau geben???


----------



## Jan Seifert (11. November 2001)

keine probs, aber wie soll ich das netzteil einbaun, das einzige das ich bisher eingebaut habe war mein brenner, speicher und eine netztwerkkarte. Aber wie geht das mit dem netztteil? Die graKa kann durch das schwache netztteil zu wenig strom kriegen und nicht laufen


----------



## Flame (11. November 2001)

*hehe*

ich hab ja nicht gesagt, das du dir die voodoo holen sollst. es ging nur als beispiel um den stromverbrauch.

zum netzteil:

man baue das alte ab d.h. alle stecker ziehen, und setze das neue ein.

man verbinde alle komponenten wieder mit den stromsteckern und den großen breiten stecker steckst du ins mainboard, (meistens in der nähe des prozessors zu finden) denn das brauch ja auch strom.

alles in allem immer drauf achten, das die richtig herum reingesteckt werden. dann kann nix schiefgehen.

hier haste einen guten link:

http://www.pc-tipps.de/pcw/windex.htm


----------



## Jan Seifert (11. November 2001)

cool, danke @flame, mal sehen ob mein pc übermorgen noch geht


----------



## Moartel (11. November 2001)

*arghs*
smallB, bitte versteh endlich dass das Netzteil nicht das einzige ist. Du musst auch ein Mainboard haben dass den Strom weiterleitet. In diesem Sinne hf beim ausbaun. Würde mich sehr wundern wenn das hinhaut.

@ Flame
Glücklicherweise habe ich nicht vor in so einem Geschäft Verkäufer zu werden. Höchstens als Nebenjob während der Schule. Und da ist glaube ich auch mehr gefragt dass das verkaufte geht, weil es schnell aufkommt dass die Verkäufer null Peil haben.


----------



## Jan Seifert (11. November 2001)

wat, wer bist du denn? Ist das mein Geld oder dein Geld? Hab ich geld oder hab ich kein geld? Kann ich mir das geld wiederholen wenn die graka nicht geht oder nicht? Bin ich ganz doof?

NEIN!!! Also ruhe da, werde ja sehen ob es geht, und wenn nicht dann habe ich gleich eine gute karte für  meinen neuen rechener!!!!!!! Und die leute im comp-laden haben ETWAS ahnung, aber nur ETWAS von pc'S!!!!


----------



## Moartel (11. November 2001)

Nuja, so lange du postest was dabei rausgekommen ist bin ich deiner Meinung.


----------



## Flame (12. November 2001)

*hehe*

voll lustig.

Also Moartel, das war nicht negativ gemeint. Ich meinte nur, dass Du mit deiner Ehrlichkeit und Offenheit über Systemschwachstellen zu sprechen, in sonem Laden nicht lange sein dürftest, da die dann Pleite gehen würden.
Verstehst was ich meine? Wie ist es den bei solchen "ronnomierten" Buden. Den ihr Werbspruch. "Unsere Kunden kommen immer wieder."

1. Mal zum kaufen
2. Mal zum reklamieren
3. zum rumschreien und abdrehen. *löl*

Und der Verkäufer hat ann immer den Spruch im Kopf: "Immer die Ruhe bewahren. Ich bin doch nicht blöd."

:FLAmE:


----------



## Moartel (12. November 2001)

Ich glaub dir gerne dass das ned bös gemeint war. Ist mir schon klar dass ich da jemandem mit nem 266er ne GeForce3 Ti 500 andrehen sollte. Auch wenn es totaler Blödsinn ist.



> 1. Mal zum kaufen
> 2. Mal zum reklamieren
> 3. zum rumschreien und abdrehen. *löl*


Leider liegst du damit gar nicht so weit daneben.


----------

